# pulling on eyelids?



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

dd is 2 1/2 and has recently started pulling on her eyelids so they 'pop' i thought she was just exploring at first and found something new and interesting and would get bored quickly, but she doesn't seem to be losing interest in it. i've also noticed that she tends to do this when she's upset and more on one side than the other.

does anybody else's toddler/child do this? i'm not too worried about it, but worried that i should be more worried about it. did that make sense? i don't want to take her to the dr unless absolutely necessary because he's not very AP









thanks!


----------



## Jillerina (Apr 3, 2003)

My DD is doing this too! She tends to do it when she is settling down to sleep. It drives me batty and it takes every ounce of my self restraint for me to ignore it while I lie beside her and wait until she dozes off. She's only been doing it for about a week now so I don't know if it is a phase yet. I'm assuming it is though.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

When Cole is upset he sometimes pulls at his eyelids. One time he was having a tantrum and he was clawing and pulling at them so much I had to restrain him because I was afraid he'd scratch his cornea or something. I never considered it a problem except that one time, definitely not something I'd take him to the ped for, unless he was doing something else like rubbing them a lot or they looked red, etc. I consider it "just one of those things".


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

thanks for the replies!

that's what i was thinking but just wanted to make sure.


----------

